# tesera medicala



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,

Is anybody retired from EU country, but never worked in Italy, who got permanent residency and then got the *tesera medicala *please?


----------



## symbolrate (Sep 13, 2010)

*tessera medica*

Hello, 
We have sort of moved here most of the year but have decided for now at least to keep our options open with the NHS in England. However I have asked about the tessera medica and all you have to do is to get your E121 card (replaces the E111 card) . Your local health authority will then issue that card and all you have to do is to present that to the asl in Italy who will then register you with a local doctor. Of course it is quite simple in theory however knowing about the beraucracy here don't expect things to happen fast once you present your card. If you are in the UK just ring NHS direct and they will give you all the details.


----------



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot symbolrate.


----------

